# mixing peptides & HGH in same slin pin do or don't??



## BigRed73 (Dec 1, 2011)

Does anyone have 100% knowledge if we can mix our peptides with HGH together in the same slin pin? If yes, how long can the mixture stand inside the slin pin with BW before use? I ask question because I like to mix a couple days worth ahead of time and so far I have been not mixing the HGH and peptides and getting tired of all the little pokes, cost of slin pins and amount of pins I have to use and dispose of and carry around when I leave the house. Any help would be great.

I use HGH, Ipamorelin, & CJC-1295.

Also HardCoreGrowth states the following and I would like some feedback if possible on this statement : "
*Simplified: 2 x 1mg CJC-1295 per week is average.*
CJC-1295 peptide should be administered at least twice a week (so divide the dose into two administrations) this will help to keep blood levels consistent in-vivo."

Thanks all and look fwd. to the help. I'm recovering from 2 major spine surgeries for lower back and neck so need some answers ASAP. back surgery was 5 weeeks ago and neck surgery was week ago. I have a long road ahead of me before I get back into gym.


----------



## Thresh (Dec 1, 2011)

Can mix anything in the same syringe. They are both going to enter your system anyways.

CJC, dac or no dac?


----------



## BigRed73 (Dec 2, 2011)

No Dac.  Thx


----------



## Thresh (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes mix them, I do myself. In the same syringe I have never ever heard of a problem.


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 3, 2011)

If used within the day yes.  Anything longer, no.  If you want to know the reason, check out datbtrue.com


----------



## bscott35 (Dec 5, 2011)

hi I read it is better to take cjc/ipam first about 20 mins before your hgh if you want to combine them . This is because the injected hgh gets masked by the natural spike from the pituitary , as long as it is under 4ius of hgh . also beware of taking fats or carbs to close to inj your peps as the body
will not produce as high of a spike .protien does not effectthe spike .
isulin should be inj when hgh is at its peak , about 30 mins for the peptide And about 10 for the extrogenous hgh.
I dont like inj also so many times but I try to maximize the effects of my peps & insulin


----------



## bscott35 (Dec 5, 2011)

def check out datbtrue, he has studies to back up everthing he says 
regards


----------



## BigRed73 (Dec 6, 2011)

bscott35 said:


> hi I read it is better to take cjc/ipam first about 20 mins before your hgh if you want to combine them . This is because the injected hgh gets masked by the natural spike from the pituitary , as long as it is under 4ius of hgh . also beware of taking fats or carbs to close to inj your peps as the body
> will not produce as high of a spike .protien does not effectthe spike .
> isulin should be inj when hgh is at its peak , about 30 mins for the peptide And about 10 for the extrogenous hgh.
> I dont like inj also so many times but I try to maximize the effects of my peps & insulin


 
Hey LMK what you think and I will give you some info.  I'm recovering from 2 major back to back spine surgeries. First one was 10/21 for lower back and the 2nd one was 11/22 for my neck. So I'm using the following as of right now for healing/recovery and bodyfat spot reduction in stomach and love handles. I'm 6'3", 200lbs and approx. 13%BF if that maybe even lower at this point.

Using the following at the the following doses and times so please let me know if you feel I need to change/modify based on goals for recovery/healing and dropping bodyfat. I CAN'T workout at all and don't start physical therapy til after New Years also but do eat clean and eat under 3000 calories per day:

*HGH* - 2.5iu's (2 x per day in am and before bed) Will start taking 20 to 30 minutes post CJC/Ipam injections.
*CJC* - 200iu's (2 x per day in am and before bed) but after what you posted I will start mixing with my Ipam and take 20 to 30 minutes prior to HGH
*Ipam - *200iu's (2 x per day in am and before bed) but after what you posted I will start mixing with my CJC and take 20 to 30 minutes prior to HGH
*T3*-4weeks on and 4 weeks off. Typical ramp up and ramp down from 25mcg to 100mcg.

Would taking IGF-R3 be a waste at this point since I'm not working out? Money is really not an issue so that is not a factor in this equation at all.


----------



## BigRed73 (Dec 6, 2011)

bscott35 said:


> def check out datbtrue, he has studies to back up everthing he says
> regards


 

Can you guys provide a link or send me a PM because I was having a hard time trying to locate this information. Thanks for the input much appreciated!!!!


----------



## bscott35 (Dec 7, 2011)

every thing you need to know about hgh & peptides
by Datbtrue
Dat's - CJC-1295 & GHRP-6 (Basic Guides) - Professional Muscle
scroll down for an index of articles


----------



## bscott35 (Dec 8, 2011)

sorry , I was mistaken the hgh was supposed to be kept under 2iu not 4iu if taken with the ghrp6 and cjc1295/mod gfr129.

Exogenic GH when administered every 3 hours does not inhibit pulsation. See my post at: Post #662

The reason this is interesting is that it may be possible to dose say 2iu of synthetic GH every 3 hours with mod GRF(1-29)/GHRP-6 taken say 10 minutes prior. This could be done up to six times a day.

Alternatively 2iu of GH could be alternated with mod GRF(1-29)/GHRP-6.

The key has to be strict adherence to a schedule or else synthetic GH will inhibit natural GH.

taken from on of Dats posts
cheers


----------



## purchaseprotein (Mar 26, 2013)

Each peptide has its own ph level and requires its own environment.   Mixing two peptides will effect the ph levels or environment of both.  Which in return speeds up degradation.





BigRed73 said:


> Does anyone have 100% knowledge if we can mix our peptides with HGH together in the same slin pin? If yes, how long can the mixture stand inside the slin pin with BW before use? I ask question because I like to mix a couple days worth ahead of time and so far I have been not mixing the HGH and peptides and getting tired of all the little pokes, cost of slin pins and amount of pins I have to use and dispose of and carry around when I leave the house. Any help would be great.
> 
> I use HGH, Ipamorelin, & CJC-1295.
> 
> ...


----------



## s2h (Mar 26, 2013)

purchasepeptides said:


> Each peptide has its own ph level and requires its own environment.   Mixing two peptides will effect the ph levels or environment of both.  Which in return speeds up degradation.


^^^this..best not to mix them..


----------

